# MTNL goes upto 2MBPS Night Unlimited



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 9, 2007)

*MTNL goes upto 2MBPS Night Unlimited*

MTNL has launched a new plan for Unlimited users, called DSL NU 849, where you get Speeds upto 2mbps, day time surfing is limited to 1.5GB

but,

*You get Night hours unlimited from 12 AM to 8 AM*

*mumbai.mtnl.net.in/triband/htm/tariff.htm#tariff


----------



## devauniversal (Jul 9, 2007)

Very cool offer, can use schedulers to make the best use of connection.. as simple as that


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 9, 2007)

Compare with BSNL plans, it will give extra 2 hours !! more than that it seems logical as to bsnl people's night come at 2 AM


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jul 9, 2007)

Is the plan valid in Delhi also? There delhi tarriff page is very old and never updated.


----------



## LegendKiller (Jul 9, 2007)

wow,great plan man.......................will surely consider this plan since DSL-NU has been dis-continued for some time now....


----------



## xbonez (Jul 9, 2007)

what about delhi. has the 590NU plan been revised here also?


----------



## sandeepk (Jul 9, 2007)

that is a very good plan. When will BSNL start there unbilled hours from 12am instead of 2am?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 9, 2007)

> When will BSNL start there unbilled hours from 12am instead of 2am?



They went ulta 

Today went to Area Manager Office for some reason 

and I saw that Enitre BSNL (All India) will be on strike from Tomorrow Onwards and they didnt do work today as well !!


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 9, 2007)

@~Phenom~

Beware...

People are reporting from All over the country that they are getting high ammount of Bills where extra bandwidth is charged as *Account Misuse*

!!!


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jul 9, 2007)

thanx for the warning yaar. I will keep this in mind in future...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 10, 2007)

> they have more plans bt they even letgo old1`s 2 .......



Means ??? Didnt get u !!!


----------



## Aberforth (Jul 10, 2007)

I'd wait for a plan for Delhi and a few more reviews to make the switch.


----------



## cooldev007 (Jul 13, 2007)

Thats a great plan. I hope that BSNL is also listenning about the Plan. Think what if BSNL started giving this plan to Plan-500 customers like me!!


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Aug 15, 2007)

Alright Guys...
MTNL Delhi too has launched this Plan but for 100 bucks less ie. for 749...
Rest things remain same as mentioned above about the Plan...
And yes the 590NU Plan has been discontinued for new registration and migration....


----------



## prateek_san (Aug 15, 2007)

yeah..got the updation...lets see should i change mu Unlimited plan to this....??? guys pls tell me will i be getting 2 mbps in torrents ???


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Aug 15, 2007)

Well theoretically you can download 7 GB in one night...
That makes it 210 GB in a month which is impossible with unlimited 256kbps connection...
Well you will get 2mbps in torrents if the seeders have that much upload bandwidth...


----------



## ashu_dps (Aug 15, 2007)

Where is mentioned in their site, i cudnt get to it !


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 15, 2007)

Very good news.

@ashu

*mtnldelhi.in/launching_bb.htm


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Aug 15, 2007)

ashu_dps said:
			
		

> Where is mentioned in their site, i cudnt get to it !



*mtnldelhi.in/launching_bb.htm


----------



## xbonez (Aug 15, 2007)

they're giving only 250mb above the 1 gb. what about existing 590NU owners?? do they automatically get upgraded?


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Aug 15, 2007)

^^no they continue as such...


----------



## xbonez (Aug 15, 2007)

and if we want to upgrade we need to inform them?

yaar, how come this link doesn't show speed as 2mbps. it shows the new plan's speed as 256kbps only


----------



## xbonez (Aug 15, 2007)

yeah! i guess i'll do that tomorrow. btw, the link i posted doesn't show that scheme yet.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 15, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> yeah! i guess i'll do that tomorrow. btw, the link i posted doesn't show that scheme yet.


It is showing the new scheme.


----------



## xbonez (Aug 16, 2007)

yeah, guess i got confused. anybody upgrading??


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 16, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> yeah, guess i got confused. anybody upgrading??


Yes i will.I have used 2mbps before.So i have no doubts over this plan.


----------



## xbonez (Aug 16, 2007)

cool! even i'll take it


----------



## Techmastro (Aug 16, 2007)

Guys i m getting 2mbps speed in my 590Nu only...
its been a month m using this plan... wollla


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 16, 2007)

Techmastro said:
			
		

> Guys i m getting 2mbps speed in my 590Nu only...
> its been a month m using this plan... wollla


lol i got that speed in the first month also.Wait kar month finish hone ka.


----------



## sabret00the (Aug 16, 2007)

sorry off topic : anyone has any idea about iptv being launched in Kolkata


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Aug 16, 2007)

^^Dude it was just launched yesterday in your city...enjoy!
check out the website www.iolbroadband.com for more details!


----------



## sabret00the (Aug 16, 2007)

ankurgupta.me said:
			
		

> ^^Dude it was just launched yesterday in your city...enjoy!
> check out the website www.iolbroadband.com for more details!


 
thank you so much for that info...had to wait a long time for this...


----------



## Techmastro (Aug 17, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> lol i got that speed in the first month also.Wait kar month finish hone ka.



What if i m using this plan for over 40 days... when i checked my modem it showed 2048kbps as download speed n 256kbps as upload. well i heard this before that they normally provide such speed for initial 20 days or so. just keeping my fingers crossed... waise bhi m running out of content to download already downloaded 65-70 gb of data


----------



## xbonez (Aug 24, 2007)

go to speedtest.net and do a speed check


----------



## din (Aug 24, 2007)

ax3 said:
			
		

> hw d u guys check the ACTUAL speed ?



Check - *speedtest.dslreports.com


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 24, 2007)

So how many of u have changed their plans to 2mbps? I have changed it.


----------



## hemant_mathur (Aug 24, 2007)

I am planning to .. might get it changed on Monday. We have to submit an application .. right ?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 24, 2007)

hemant_mathur said:
			
		

> I am planning to .. might get it changed on Monday. We have to submit an application .. right ?


No mate.No need for application.Call 1500 and 1504 and get your plan changed.And do it as soon as you can.Becoz they always make excuses of server down on the last 1-2 days of the month.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Aug 24, 2007)

^^Plan gets changed only at the beginning of a month....I mean broadband plan...it cant be changed in the middle of a month....but you can call and book your plan in advance...


----------



## hemant_mathur (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanx for the info .. will call and get my plan changed tomorrow asap.


----------



## xbonez (Aug 24, 2007)

rang them up today but they said i have to give an appli to tele exchange. did that today. will get new plan from next month hopefully


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 25, 2007)

ankurgupta.me said:
			
		

> ^^Plan gets changed only at the beginning of a month....I mean broadband plan...it cant be changed in the middle of a month....but you can call and book your plan in advance...


I have changed my plans two times already.I know it get changed only at the beginning of the next month.


----------



## xbonez (Aug 25, 2007)

^^ just rang them up again after reading ur prev post but they insist i have to give appli at tele exchange


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 25, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> ^^ just rang them up again after reading ur prev post but they insist i have to give appli at tele exchange


hmm i have changed it two times by calling them at 1500.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Aug 25, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> *You get Night hours unlimited from 12 AM to 8 AM*


VERY SENSIBLE PLAN, better than BSNLs 2AM to 8AM


----------



## hemant_mathur (Aug 25, 2007)

Application is not needed .. just a call to 1500 will do. I also have to change my landline tariff plan in order to get this net plan.
Have to do some thinking now about which plan to take.


----------



## xbonez (Aug 26, 2007)

damn it! why don't they upgrade my plan over phone...


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 26, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> damn it! why don't they upgrade my plan over phone...


jaldi karwa le yaar bahut aalsi log hai mtnl wale.


----------



## hemant_mathur (Aug 26, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> damn it! why don't they upgrade my plan over phone...



Tell them it's not needed as many people have got it done on the phone. The person is being lazy. It only takes 5 mints over phone to get ur plan changed.

Got mine changed .. now waiting eagerly for the 1st.


----------



## iamtheone (Aug 26, 2007)

is that plan available for lucknow
??


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 26, 2007)

iamtheone said:
			
		

> is that plan available for lucknow
> ??


Do u have MTNL or BSNL?


----------



## xbonez (Aug 27, 2007)

rang up a third time today. this time the customer service representative agreed to cahnge plan over phone. says i'll get new plan from 1st september. yahoo!

btw, the plan says speeds *upto* 2mbps. how much should i expect??


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 27, 2007)

W i d e S c r e e N said:
			
		

> VERY SENSIBLE PLAN, better than BSNLs 2AM to 8AM


yeah 
BSNL


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 27, 2007)

jayesh_diu123 said:
			
		

> yeah
> BSNL


----------



## xbonez (Aug 27, 2007)

hey, how much speed should i expect?? they say speed *upto* 2mbps


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Aug 27, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

>


Not Cool!

@xbonez
Depends on: 
Your location from the local exchange
Speed from the Source
Number of Seeders

The most Ive seen on dataone is around 220 kBps


----------



## maximus999 (Aug 27, 2007)

dis much .....

*i12.tinypic.com/52lvmdg.png


----------



## xbonez (Aug 27, 2007)

^^awesome yaar. that too from serer in singapore...
whats ur location?? is this the normal sped u get or were u just lucky??


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 28, 2007)

W i d e S c r e e N said:
			
		

> Not Cool!
> 
> @xbonez
> Depends on:
> ...



No. of seeders WTF?

lols.seriously man did you say seeders?You assumed he will use torrents like you.

First of all distance from exchange is really important.
secondly mood of MTNL.


you will get around 1.6mbps to 2.4mbps.(Yes some of my friends do get even more than 2mbps)

so keep your fingers crossed and pray to god that MTNL don't f*** us again.


----------



## hemant_mathur (Aug 31, 2007)

Does the plan get changed today at 12 or tomorrow at 12 ?


----------



## xbonez (Sep 1, 2007)

yeah! even i'm excited to know. they told me plan will change by 1st or 2nd sep


----------



## satyamy (Sep 1, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> *MTNL goes upto 2MBPS Night Unlimited*
> ..............
> *mumbai.mtnl.net.in/triband/htm/tariff.htm#tariff


 
Thanks for the Great Info 



			
				Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> MTNL has launched a new plan for Unlimited users, called DSL NU 849, where you get Speeds upto 2mbps, day time surfing is limited to 1.5GB


 
Day surfing is 1.25 GB


----------



## xbonez (Sep 1, 2007)

oops! they say to switch of router at 23.59 at end of every month. i forgot to do so and just retsarted my router at 00.07 on 1st september. my balance hasn't got reset. i hope it isn't a problem...


----------



## satyamy (Sep 1, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> oops! they say to switch of router at 23.59 at end of every month. i forgot to do so and just retsarted my router at 00.07 on 1st september. my balance hasn't got reset. i hope it isn't a problem...


    
no this wont give any problem


----------



## napster007 (Sep 1, 2007)

ok i've rebooted my router. nothing happened yet. when will the plan get into action?


----------



## xbonez (Sep 1, 2007)

any one's plan activated yet??


----------



## prateek_san (Sep 1, 2007)

^^no man,........


----------



## hemant_mathur (Sep 1, 2007)

Just checked now at register.bol.net.in .. plan hasn't changed till now


----------



## xbonez (Sep 1, 2007)

just rang up 1500. they say no plans have been upgraded yet. they'll upgrade tomorrow or day after


----------



## hemant_mathur (Sep 1, 2007)

Hope they do it soon enough.


----------



## hemant_mathur (Sep 3, 2007)

Just checked the plan *HAS* changed.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 3, 2007)

Anybody got this plan activated yet?
And how much speeds are you getting?


----------



## prateek_san (Sep 3, 2007)

yupe mine has got activated......getting 200 KBPS while downloading ...


----------



## xbonez (Sep 3, 2007)

mine has also got activated but i'm still getting 256kbps??


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 3, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> mine has also got activated but i'm still getting 256kbps??



are u also getting fixed ip address?


----------



## xbonez (Sep 4, 2007)

no still getting dynamic ip

damn them!! another night downloading at 32kBps...


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 4, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> no still getting dynamic ip
> 
> damn them!! another night downloading at 32kBps...


whats your location? I am in west delhi none of us getting 2mbps here.


----------



## xbonez (Sep 4, 2007)

south delhi. neither me nor napster007 is getting 2mbps


----------



## hemant_mathur (Sep 4, 2007)

South Delhi .. i am getting close to 2 mbps


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Sep 4, 2007)

Speed upgrade wll take time , dependent on location


----------

